# Sentir l'oignon



## signorinatumistufi

Bonjour. Quelqu'un pourrait m'aider traduire cette expression en italien ??? Je ne l'ai trouvée nulle part. "Sentir l'oignon".
Voilà le texte: "Nicotine me fixait avec un regard de flic qui a senti l'oignon".

Des idées ???

D'avance merci à tout le monde


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Signorina_tumistufi_ (_per niente, figurati _) e benvenut@ in WRF,

"Qui a senti l'oignon" significa "che ha fiutato il puzzo (di qualcosa di poco cattolico)". L'origine sarà che "l'oignon" è "l'ano", vedi qui, (sotto *C.*) e i sinonimi della stessa pagina.


----------



## signorinatumistufi

Grazie mille Matoupaschat. Sei un mito, il mio idolo!  Seguo sempre con grande interesse le tue ottime risposte! E' da tanto tempo che seguo il vostro forum anche se è la prima volta che posto una domanda. Sono traduttrice e WR è uno strumento preziosissimo per il mio lavoro!!! Tra l'altro adesso sto traducendo un libro di Thomas Gunzig, un tuo connazionale che sicuramente conoscerai... Un amico francofono qui a Bruxelles mi diceva che l'espressione signifca sentire che qualcosa non va, qualcosa di sospetto. E quindi pensavo di tradurlo con "sentiva puzza di bruciato". Cosa ne dici, pensi che possa andare? Anche perché restare più fedele all'immagine dell'ano sarebbe decisamente più difficile e forse non troppo felice... Grazie ancora per l'aiuto, spero di poter ricambiare presto....


----------



## matoupaschat

Bonsoir SignorinaTMS,
Merci bien, c'est vraiment gentil de ta part, mais en fait je me fais plaisir à moi en répondant et en essayant d'aider, et je suis toujours très content quand je sens que c'est apprécié par des pros. Ta traduction est tout à fait exacte et moi aussi j'en resterais là car je ne suis pas sûr du tout de mon interprétation, c'était juste une réflection toute personnelle sur l'origine possible de l'expression. 
À la prochaine, ce sera toujours avec plaisir!
MPC


----------



## signorinatumistufi

Je sais je sais... la traduction... il n'y a rien de plus passionant que ça... ) T'en fais pas, il y aura certainement d'autres occasions puisque ce bouquin n'est pas toujours évident... 
Et chapeu pour ton italien qui est vraiment nichel !!!
Passe une belle soirée
STMS


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Matou.

Divertente questo thread. E istruttivo.
Quello che mi sfugge è il significato dell'espressione "... poco cattolico". È italiana? Io non l'avevo mai udita prima.

Cari saluti.

GS


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Giorgio,

Temo che sia una mia traduzione letterale (mi capita). Il significato, secondo il TLFi:*Catholique*​4.Fig. et fam.[P. réf. à la réputation de fermeté de la doctrine cath., dans des expr. ou phrases négatives]Conforme à la norme doctrinale, en particulier morale.Fredaine peu catholique;se procurer qqc. par des moyens plus ou moins catholiques :7. Cela ne pouvait pas être aussi naturel que cela en avait l'air. Il y avait, dans cette histoire, quelque chose de pas catholique... Queffélec, Un Recteur de l'île de Sein,1944, p. 193.​
Stammi bene

Matou


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Grazie, Matou.

Non credo che in Italia si usi questa espressione. In compenso, credo che nelle situazioni in cui un francese direbbe "catholique/pas catholique" noi diremmo "ortodosso/non (_o_ poco) ortodosso".

Un caro saluto.

GS


----------



## matoupaschat

Ecco, grazie! Non mi era venuta a quel momento ma mi sembrava che c'entrasse anche qualcosa di "religioso" in italiano .


----------

